# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Falvit  opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Falvit Mama,
polecam stosowałam go w czasie ciąży w celu uzupełnienia witamin i wszelkich minerałów, naprawdę po tym leku czułam się świetnie... gorąco polecam !!!

----------

